# Do Bristol Urbanites ever have a meet up?



## stavros (Nov 16, 2011)

Living down in Somerset for the last 3 years, I lurked on the B&SW board but never really posted much because I seemed a bit away from the rest of you.

However, three weeks ago I moved to Bristol and I was wondering if meet ups ever get organised amongst those who live there. I'm sure I've seen threads about them in the past, but buggered if I can find them.

So do they happen? Are they organised through the boards?


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2011)

They used to happen a lot more regularly than they do now. Alas, various people have either moved away, stopped posting or grown up. 

There are still a few of us about though. I'd be up for a pre Christmas drink


----------



## Geri (Nov 16, 2011)

Whereabouts in Bristol are you, Stavros? We have been meaning to organise a drink for ages, since Kropotkin moved here, but not got around to it yet.


----------



## xenon (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm up for meeting, if this isn't to distressing a concept for anyone.  Met a couple of the SWers.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll be passing through Bristol on the train a couple of times in early December, can you still break your journey for no extra cost?

If so, or even if not, I could pop in on a central Bristol meet on those days...


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 17, 2011)

The used to be proper parties

Not for quite a few years now

Was the frantic pace of Taunton too much for you Stavros?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd come over for a drink


----------



## xenon (Nov 17, 2011)

Well if this is gonna happen, can I sort of make a bid that it isn't on weekends starting 25th Nov or 2nd Dec? Am away then. Don't mind a week day evening if it's just a few pints, FWIW and that.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 17, 2011)

They all fucked off to London after joining here. Looking at you Electrogirl!!


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> Was the frantic pace of Taunton too much for you Stavros?



That, and it was a little too close to Bridgy for anyone's liking. 

I'm in Clifton (I know, hark at me), but work in the city centre. I've explored a little around Cotham, Redland, Hotwells and down into Southville, but I could get pretty much anywhere in the city if someone knows a good pub.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah- I'd be well up for this. Now I have a kid all I do is go work -> home -> work ->ASDA -> home

Drinks would be good. Anytime is good for me pretty much, weekdays better.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, I'd be interested as well. Not on the weekend of 10-11 December though - I'll be away.


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

What about Sat 17 in the afternoon, somewhere central?


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2011)

Fine by me


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll come if I've not got lil fraction with me that weekend


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I'll come if I've not got lil fraction with me that weekend



Too good to be left outside with a packet of scratchings and a flat cola, is he?

So up himself, that Lil


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 18, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Too good to be left outside with a packet of scratchings and a flat cola, is he?
> 
> So up himself, that Lil



I know, kids today


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2011)

"No dad, you tool, I totally can't make the pub then, I BIMmed you before, I've got a Waybuloo soft toy swap meet with my main brars that weekend, feel me? BRAP!"


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

Any thoughts on the Commercial Rooms as a venue?


----------



## big eejit (Nov 18, 2011)

I'll pop along for a pint if I'm free.

Pubs around Old Market are well worth a visit these days. You could do a good crawl from the Barley Mow in the Dings down Old Market via the Stag and Hounds and Old Market Tavern then finish in the Volunteer, which is now under new management and very good apparently.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2011)

What no BBB?



How about the Long Bar - "NO SHOPLIFTERS"


----------



## big eejit (Nov 18, 2011)

Not meant to be a definitive list! Just a suggestion.

Never been in the Long Bar - maybe this could be the first time! Or maybe not.


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

Where is the Volunteer?


----------



## big eejit (Nov 18, 2011)

It's here:

http://web.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/23/23724/Volunteer/Bristol

Just along from the Seven Ways (now shut of course)


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

I quite like the Old Market Tavern idea. We used to go there after our anti poll tax federation meetings in Shepherds Hall. Or t could have been the other one a few doors away, I get confused about which is which.


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2011)

old market somewhere sounds good. not going to be too busy, but nice and easy for people from all over to get to.


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2011)

And hopefully cheap.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2011)

Geri said:


> ...Old Market Tavern...



Free wi-fi!


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Free wi-fi!


we can all bring our laptops


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## xenon (Nov 18, 2011)

17th fine with me. name the pub, I'll shamble over.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm up for the 17th!!!


----------



## Geri (Nov 19, 2011)

17th, Old Market Tavern. 2pm? Later?


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> we can all bring our laptops



And you can all "talk" to each other without actually having to talk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2011)

We could webcam ourselves doing "air quotes" and upload it to YouTube so we can totally meta outselves! Totally!


----------



## big eejit (Nov 19, 2011)

So no-one's allowed to speak? Let's hope the landlord at the OMT is on Twitter so we can order a pint.


----------



## strung out (Nov 19, 2011)

Geri said:


> 17th, Old Market Tavern. 2pm? Later?


again, fine for me as long as other people are cool with that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 19, 2011)

big eejit said:


> So no-one's allowed to speak? Let's hope the landlord at the OMT is on Twitter so we can order a pint.



#sameagainpleasebarkeep


----------



## Geri (Nov 19, 2011)

big eejit said:


> So no-one's allowed to speak? Let's hope the landlord at the OMT is on Twitter so we can order a pint.



I won't be able to order one, as I don't know how to use Twitter.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 19, 2011)

Geri said:


> I won't be able to order one, as I don't know how to use Twitter.



You'll have to post your order on here and people can tweet it.

#cideriuplandlord


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2011)

All sounds like a goer then. Oh the pride in being a social catalyst.


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, that was easy enough to arrange - see you then.

People who are interested can also pop into the nearby Hydra Books shop.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 20, 2011)

Also just to remind people that on the 16th of Dec -This is happening:


----------



## strung out (Dec 5, 2011)

thought i'd bump this for people who might have missed it. weekend after next!


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2011)

I had to look it up in my diary today to check it wasn't this weekend.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 6, 2011)

Doh, can't make the 17th.  Have fun!


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2011)

Are we all happy with 2pm on Saturday?


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2011)

yup! looking forward to it.


----------



## xenon (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Geri (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 14, 2011)

Hydra Books is just up the road too! Plenty of fine books & esoteric pamphlets for last minute xmas presents.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ how ya doing these days bristle krs?? good times?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 15, 2011)

krs hasn't been on the boards for many years now

more's the pity


----------



## strung out (Dec 17, 2011)

today, old market tavern, 2pm. see you there


----------



## Geri (Dec 17, 2011)

Got a lot to do first, but I should be there on time.


----------



## xenon (Dec 17, 2011)

See yous later.


----------



## Geri (Dec 17, 2011)

Pub shut,  meet in Stag and Hounds instead


----------



## strung out (Dec 17, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2011)

For those who don't know - turn around it's the big brown pub on the other side. Not the long-bar unless you want some cheap meat or razor blades. I shall be there shortly.


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2011)

Geri said:


> Got a lot to do first, but I should be there on time.



After all that, you were there first.


----------



## Geri (Dec 18, 2011)

I know, I was actually early and wandered around Old Market for 15 minutes first.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2011)

good to see a couple of new faces. sorry i nipped off early, had to leave when my lift was being offered!


----------



## Geri (Dec 18, 2011)

I think we all left shortly after that!


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2011)

glad i didn't miss anything then


----------



## xenon (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice to meet you others. Good pub that. Think it's the same peple who run the Mother's Ruin in St Nick's street.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry I missed it.


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2011)

Very strange that the OMT was closed mid-afternoon on a Saturday. The website says "We open at 11.30am every day and stay open all day long.".


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 19, 2011)

We need to go to a pub with some charisma-the stag and hounds was dire imo-nice seeing everyone mind.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry I missed it too. Had people coming round in the evening and I had to help get stuff ready.

Stag and Hounds isn't the best. Wish I'd posted details of the http://volunteertavern.co.uk/ which has just reopened round the back of Old Market and is excellent.


----------



## Geri (Dec 20, 2011)

kalidarkone said:


> We need to go to a pub with some charisma-the stag and hounds was dire imo-nice seeing everyone mind.



Would you rather had gone to the Long Bar? 

I quite liked your Duke of York in St Werburghs idea. I think I played skittles there once with Class War. Do you know if they have giant Jenga?


----------



## xenon (Dec 20, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Sorry I missed it too. Had people coming round in the evening and I had to help get stuff ready.
> 
> Stag and Hounds isn't the best. Wish I'd posted details of the http://volunteertavern.co.uk/ which has just reopened round the back of Old Market and is excellent.




I have low standards.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 21, 2011)

xenon said:


> I have low standards.



 I'm a massive pub snob. I disdain scheizen boozers.


----------

